# remaining reasons for forcing us back into OS 9?



## osxe (Oct 3, 2001)

Well I'm almost there, how about yourself?

I mean *what exactly is stopping anyone from staying inside OS X permanently?*

My main 3 excuses for returning to Nineville are:

1) iRez Kritter Webcam, I have emailed them and they tell me drivers X are on the way.
2) Unreal Tournament. I read somewhere that someone is finally bringing this to X.
3) Burning, well Toast Preview 1 worked for pre X.1 and I hear that a 2nd preview version will be available as early as today.

Well that's about it. Wow.

[Oh one more thing I have an Epson 1290 printer. It's a new model I believe, I wonder if anyone knows if I can use this to print in OS Ex/Ten Point One?]

So what are your excuses for booting into 9, let's hear them, including you old timers who just don't want to change and adapt to the 21st Century  Hey that was meant to be a joke! @@

Note: it is very easy to use the likes of Photoshop and Illustrator in Classic. very very easy with hardly any noticable difference than actually running them raw in 9ville. so what are your ABSOLUTE NECESSARY reasons for going downstairs, counting backwards, downgrading to 9?


http://www.EddieDesigns.com/index911.html


----------



## halli (Oct 3, 2001)

The only thing stopping me from using osx all the time is that my Alcatel Speed Touch USB ADSL modem doesn't work in osx, but I think they are making new drivers for it  

And when that is done, OSX here I come


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 3, 2001)

Heh, MacMAME gets me booting back into 9.  I can't function with the keyboard in some of those games, I gotta be able to use my USB controllers.  (Same goes for some other emulators I have, but mostly MacMAME )

Hmm, also things that have to be installed in 9 are a pain - just had to reboot into 9 last night to apply ATI's flash ROM update for my retail Radeon.  Hopefully these companies get with the program and make stuff that will work in OS X!


----------



## lombard (Oct 3, 2001)

I have to boot in to 9 avery time I want to watch a friggin' DVD.  Stupid Apple, not supporting hardware based DVD decoding.  Hopefully one of the forthcoming updates will fix me up.  Once that's done, I'm just waiting for OSX versions of Canon's scanner driver, Office for OSX, and a chance to run out and buy Quicken for OSX, and I won't even have to start up Classic from within OSX any more.  Ooooh, will that be a happy day!


----------



## jarinteractive (Oct 3, 2001)

DVD and Scanning with a UMAX scanner.

-JARinteractive


----------



## bookem (Oct 3, 2001)

No audio apps work.  Propellerheads Reason, and Steinberg Cubase.

Also printing to Laserjet 5L or 4V.  Works fine in 9.


----------



## yoyo123 (Oct 3, 2001)

I'm still waiting for an OS X native version of the Palm Desktop. I use Pocket Quicken to sync my Quicken data.

Went out an bought Quicken 2002. Love it. Now Palm need to get off there butts and do something 

Once that is finished, I plan on kissing Mac OS 9.2.1 goodbye


----------



## Zim (Oct 3, 2001)

- Lack of native printing support Canon BJC-3000 (14 months old)

- Lack of DVD support (B/W G3) (14 months old)

- Lack of drivers for Orange Micro Grappler SCSI

- Probable lack of support for whatever OEM CDRW is hidden inside my external SCSI CDRW case (much older, but worked fine under 9.x)

But gosh at least my digital camera works now.

Mike


----------



## designer (Oct 3, 2001)

As a designer I need to have image edit and vector based software such as Photoshop, Illustator etc...

As a Interactive designer I need to have Flash, director, etc...


As a Professional designer I need to have all  kind of program such as 3D, video editing, etc....

Anybody has a solution for me?


----------



## tismey (Oct 3, 2001)

Can't watch DVD on my telly in OSX. So, back into 9 we go...


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 3, 2001)

The following things keep me using OS 9  

My Agfa scanner (I am aware of NO OSX software that will allow me access to it)
MS Office
Photoshop
A handful of games
Palm OS
Microtech USB Cameramate (reads smartmedia cards - no OSX driver)
RealPlayer (what is UP with this?!?  They REALLY need to get a native OSX version out there)
A decent WYSIWYG web page editor (No, I'm decidedly NOT interested in writing HTML code by hand.)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 3, 2001)

* DVD
* SCSI
* CD
* Greek
* productivity software like photoshop


----------



## oldmac (Oct 3, 2001)

*Printing!* My wonderful Epson Photo 870 still isn't supported by 10.1, and Epson is foot dragging on this issue! The drivers site for this printer, http://support.epson.com/hardware/printer/inkjet/pho870/filelibrary.html, says that Epson "hopes" to provide drivers for OS X! Well, folks, guess what; it's here, and you can bet your sweet bippy that Epson knew about it before we did, so why the wait? HP and Lexmark have released drivers for non current printers! Please join me in  e-mailing Dan_Crane@ea.epson.com. He's a VP of Marketing at Epson (got his name from a news story), I e-mailed him a couple of months ago, and tech support replied with the list I referenced above. Perhaps Epson just needs a little more gentle prodding to remind them that they can't afford to ignore their customers!


----------



## fiznutz (Oct 4, 2001)

Final Cut Pro


----------



## GrandpaMurder (Oct 4, 2001)

well, the fact that apple should state:  "don't use os x with a g3"
everything short of using the internet in os x blows for me.  upon switching to 10.1, wolfenstein gave me 10 fps.  (not like the 20 i was getting before were much better).  quake blows on fps as well.  bryce runs slower.  virtual pc is unusable.  absolutely everything i try to do on os x is slower than on os9.  sure on my friend's 867 everything is zippity doo dah.  everything is fast on his.  but on my "barely clinging to the edge" powerbook, os x is absolutely horrible.  i'd hate to see the iBook running os x with its slow bus speed... aren't those supposed to ship with x sometime soon?  apple should get real with their system requirements and quit being so hopeful.  they say that it'll run on a g3 500, but what do they care?  you know none of them is using one.  they just care about the high end models.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 4, 2001)

Photoshop
Running PS under Classic is a joke. Can't get more or less than 350MB RAM to it. Otherwise, the app with quit and crash during launching 

Final Cut Pro
Can't launch under Classic at all


----------



## sithious (Oct 4, 2001)

only one reason, but a big one: logic audio. emagic have announced an os x upgrade, hopefully soon to come ... 
also, my epson sc 670 won't print under os x, so i have to print in classic ...


----------



## duncanwong (Oct 4, 2001)

I still cannot find our whether the following can be supported in OSX:

1) Agfa Snapscan 1212U (& Scanwise software) 
2) SONY USB memory stick reader

Anybody can help ?


----------



## Javintosh (Oct 4, 2001)

1. Printing - I have an HP 940c with the JetDIrect 175x print server - AppleTalk printing not supported on HP drivers (but planned)
2. Scanning - No drivers from UMAX for their scanners (6400 FireWire scanner)
3. Games - No drivers for the JoyPort USB adaptor
4. TV - No drivers for my ProTV card
5. Music on wireless headphones - no playthrough for input sound on the iMic (griffin says it is planned)


----------



## osxe (Oct 5, 2001)

Photoshop in Classic is efficient for me.
Not as snappy as in OS 9 but totally bearable and I use it this way all the time.
Illustrator 9 is fine in Classic also. Of course Photoshop 7 will be the big one!
Dreamweaver is fine.

Basically any app that doen't work at all in OS X and forces me to reboot into 9 that I can think of off the top of my head right now is CoolCam 2. Being the only app that doesn't work at all in X  meaning I get a black screen instead of a live cam pic from my USB Kritter.

Unreal Tournament just has to run in 9 no question at this stage and I wish they had ported this earlier as opposed to Quake.

I still haven't tried printing from my A3 Edge To Edge Epson 1290 in TEN.1 which is supposed to be a new printer (only a month old for me) but not well documented (uk model of the 1280 I am wondering?).

I am very satisfied


----------



## dePoPo (Oct 6, 2001)

- Lotus Notes. (and i suppose that's gonna be for a while ..)


----------



## benpoole (Jan 8, 2002)

The forthcoming fifth beta release of Notes RNext will feature a carbonised version for OS X.

See http://www.lotus.com


----------



## karavite (Jan 8, 2002)

midi


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2002)

Remaining reasons:

1.)  Ray Dream Studio  (My 3D app)
2.)  Adobe Photoshop, for good speed
3.)  OS speed in general, OS X is slower than molasses on my 333

  Other than that I'm set.

Oh yeah...

4.)  Fixing OS X


----------



## ScottW (Jan 8, 2002)

Since the release of 10.1.2, I have made it quite the effort to just MOVE and to bear the turmoil while it lasts and companies come out with programs.

Since then, I have used OS X 95% of the time and rarely reboot into OS 9.

My major issues are:

1) Photoshop (runs fine under classic mode, but obviously not as snappy)
2) Retrospect Backup (just released today, so awesome)
3) Dreamweaver (runs fine under classic)

Everything else has either come out for OS X or is in Beta. This is REALLY COOL, now if I could just get MySQL/Apache/PHP all running on my system. 

On my wife's machine, she has a few more issues.

1) Adobe Press Ready (Postscript software for 1220c DeskJet)
2) Microtek USB Scanner support (haven't tested the waters w/ this one)

At least on #1 it forces her to reboot into OS 9 to print illustrator files to the deskjet using postscipt... and possibly for using the scanner.

Admin


----------



## vanguard (Jan 8, 2002)

I haven't booted into 9 since the day I bought my iBook six months ago.

However, I still have to use classic for RealPlayer and for the Palm desktop (waiting for avantgo support).  Other than that, OSX is a dream.


----------



## themacko (Jan 8, 2002)

I went ahead and installed X monday (after I saw iPhoto).  Everything seems to work pretty good .. although I really want Real Player for X.  What the hell is taking these guys so long?


----------



## xegan (Jan 8, 2002)

SCSI SCSI SCSI SCSI !!!

everything sticking out of my Adaptec 2930U SCSI card
doesn't work - that in includes a yamaha 4x CD-r,
a Umax 1200 scanner, and an external HD.
My SCSI zip works fine though....

I'm thinking that apple isn't looking back 
when it comes to SCSI...  Firewire full ahead...

Real Player would be nice, seeing as how WiMP
just came out for X.

I also want Griffin to update it's iMate drivers
so I can use my old 4-button Kensington ADB mouse,
and old ADB keyboard (they just feel better).


----------



## Ronnie Fitz (Jan 9, 2002)

Digital performer!!!!
All Audio apps!!!!
I love 9.1 it is fast and it never crashes  on me
i just never liked having a swap file!!!!!!
at least in windblows you can turn the swap file off!!!!
you gota atmit that moast mac guys have plenty of ram
on there macs!!!so who needs a swap file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i used windows  for along time untill i saw a mac
and i fell head over heals in love with the interface!
but when os x came out i jumped at the chance to buy it!!!
but then i found out it was a hell of alot like windblows
and it made me sick.
i mean the mac was the reason i quit using windows
im sorry guys i just dont think it atcs like a mac now
please dont flame me
it is just the way i feel about it


----------



## edX (Jan 9, 2002)

Scott - probably the same thing that took them so long to have a working mac version in the first place.

i'm not sure what it is, but at least it's consistent


----------



## ScottW (Jan 9, 2002)

I have a SCSI VXA Tape Backup drive and works great... especially with Restrospect. AH! Finally.... I can backup. I am going to do a backup of the Cube and do a complete restore to my PB... this way I can test it out and see if it really really works. 

Admin


----------



## lethe (Jan 10, 2002)

1. software airport basestation
2. file syncronization
3. ram disk

4. the last thing is not so much a reason to use OS9 on an up and running system, but one thing i really love about OS9 is that the OS9 install disk is much more than just an installer.  the OS9 install disk can boot up a largely funtctional system even if the hard drive is corrupted, or altogether absent.  this is great for troubleshooting a broken mac.  you can boot from the CD and backup all your files to the network, even if the HD is not bootable.  it would be great if this were possible with the OSX install disk.


----------



## lethe (Jan 16, 2002)

these aren t reasons i use OS9, i haven t booted OS9 in months, but here s another feature that OSX is missing that OS9 had: scheduled startup.

it s true, you can do scheduled shutdown with cron, but what about scheduled startup?  where is the easy to use control panel?


----------



## ccougl (Jan 22, 2002)

Have imac 333.  Still need osx for usb cdrw Que, canon scanner, illustrator, photoshop and Quark.  Anyone know if Apple will support usb cdrw in the future?  Thanks.  I really do not want to buy a new imac to get a firwire drive.


----------



## lethe (Feb 13, 2002)

scanners scanners scanner!

gamepads would be nice too


----------



## Koelling (Feb 13, 2002)

Stop whining  I have a 266 imac and I really don't have too many productivity issues. I can feel it drag but 256 ram helps a whole lot! My next upgrade will be for firewire, not neccessarly for speed increase because I am satisfied with where it is now. Just one thing tho:

M FREAKIN USB HARD DRIVE!!!!!
I bought it from Club mac, the manufacturer is Redialogic (I think or else Quantim Fireball, I can't tell from the case.) I emailed Club Mac (good tech support that they actually emailed me back  and they said that Apple bought out Redialogic and hasn't put out drivers for it yet  I can't imagine it could be that difficult to write a driver for a usb device and if I had any knowledge in the matter I'd hack a driver for myself.

Other than that I don't even start up classic.app but if I ever want to listen to an mp3 on my 30gig drive I have to change the startup disk and restart.

As always, email me if you know some loophole I can use to get this to mount troykoelling@hotmail.com


----------



## iMan (Feb 14, 2002)

I boot in for games since apple have decided not to include support for my grafic card as they said. And that kind of makes me mad.
Other the that i run os x.
I can't be that hard to write support for my Powerbook G3 Lombards grafic card, I know that apple is trying to make everyone to uppgrade there computers but I don't have the money to buy a new computer


----------



## sequoiaman96 (Feb 18, 2002)

there are few reasons I get stuck using OS 9....NO ivisit for OS X yet for my firewire webcam works in OS X though with special drivers.  Other reason is my scanner doesn't cooperate sometimes in OS X with Vuescan application. 
It's just a old scanner.  Of course Photoshop!!!!!  I can't wait for the final version of Photoshop 7.0 circa in April.  
p.s.   I can play DVD movies in OS X just fine on my B/W G3...u have to get the latest OS x update to have hardware support on some Macs like B/W G3, older powerbook G3's, etc.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello!

I have not rebooted into OS 9 in the last couple months!  Well, except for the fact that Classic still starts on boot.  The only reason I keep Classic is:

1.)  Adobe GoLive (OK, yes 6.0 is out, just need to pull together my pocket change for an upgrade)
2.)  Photoshop (Well, only sometimes.  I am using the public beta until they release the final version but some things do not work.)
3.)  ResEdit (Apple will probably never make a Aqua-ized version of this but I sure wish some third party developer would)
4.)  Various small shareware apps or games (Of which the authors are in the process of Aqua-izing)

That is pretty much all that is keeping me back.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ABassCube (Feb 18, 2002)

Two words: Unreal Tournament.

As soon as someone does a decent port of UT for OS X (the one that's out sucks!), I will probably never boot into 9 again.  The only other reasons I might have to is if my brother or parents need to use an app that only runs in 9, or something.

Adam.


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 18, 2002)

ever since the FCP3 upgrade, i've had no reason to boot into OS9.

my "Applications (Mac OS9)" folder is starting to look like a ghost town!

and my iBook doesn't even have OS9 installed.


----------



## theed (Feb 18, 2002)

I keep a 9 box around for DreamWeaver, SCSI scanner, SCSI CD burner, the old version of Office I stole so that I can read clients' documents.  Istill have some legacy workflow that is incomplete under X.  But it's getting far more rare that I need stuff, except for DreamWeaver and PhotoShop. 

VPC for X freed me up a bit, now I can proof web pages and such in X under PC browsers.  Sweet.  I don't boot classic anymore, but I now share my classic drive so that my 9 box can use the apps from there.  4G of apps, and the 9 box has 2 1.2G drives ... 1 to run from, 1 for scratch space and CD burns.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 18, 2002)

There are a few things that keep me using 9:

Diablo II
CD burning with my Que drive
Scanning with my Epson SS 2500 (I finally found a hacked driver on version tracker for printing)
Real player
Microsoft Office (I can barely afford the computer loan payments, let alone popping 400 dollars for word processing and spreadsheets)


----------



## hunt045 (Feb 21, 2002)

RAM disk and Netscape V4.79= fast internet surfing on a 56k dial up line.


----------



## jstonemo (Jul 1, 2002)

I have to use 9.2.2 for QuarkXPress in my work. Using Quark in Classic is just this side of "blows". Really bad screen redrawing is my main complaint.

Also, this maybe because I am too lazy, but I haven't gotten around to figuring out PDF'ing in the high res world on OS X.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 4, 2002)

jstonemo:

Screen redraw: try turning off Speed Scroll in Application Preferences/Interactive. Works like a charm here.

Apparently Quark expect to release Xpress for OSX sometime in the first quarter of 2003.

That, some form of Distiller and a software RIP would make me TotallyTen.

(Don't see Adobe making an OSX Distiller for Xpress users when they've got it built into InDesign. Maybe Quark will build something into Xpress for X. Birmy reckon their RIP will be out this month. But they told me that in May.)


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

Ok...

Adobe Photoshop
Macromedia Flash
Macromedia Dreamweaver
Macromedia Fireworks

I will be fully OS Xed when I update all of that stuff.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 5, 2002)

That's roughly £600/$450 you've got to find then?


----------



## guillota (Aug 28, 2002)

After lot of software updates and patches I found that I had a SCSI cable with wrong connections in pin 17,18,51,52 on the 68pin connector.
This happened me before with a scanner, now I can write CD's under OSX 10.1.5 with Toast 5.1.4 and an external Matsushita 8x Writer!
The correct conections should be:
***50pin	> 68pin connector***
12	> NC	instead of 17
13	> 17 & 18	instead of 18
37	> NC	instead of 51
38	> 51 & 52 & 17 & 18	instead 52
So if you have an external SCSI CD-Writer and when you burn CD's your writer hangs buy a good SCSI cable!!!

Remaining reason to go back Classic: Hot sync palm > iMac via IR


----------



## plastic (Aug 29, 2002)

My ONLY reason... ProTools... I am still waiting for the OS X version. But the cost of replacing more than $20k worth of plug ins might stop me from moving on to OS X. Unless the plug in companies will give us free upgrades.

Then it will really be : bye bye OS 9... Rest in peace...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 29, 2002)

As I see it, there are three big stragglers (yes, there are a few others too, but they aren't as big as these three).

First off - Quark. Quark is working their arse off to catch up to the Mac market and give Xpress users a reason to upgrade past 4.1. I'm not sure what the ugprade numbers are on Xpress 5.0, but judging from the slow adoption of Prepress houses that bothered to buy it, it doesn't look good. Expect a native OS X Xpress on or around MacWorld San Francisco in January of 2003.

Second - Director. Macromedia is sure taking their sweet time with this upgrade. Once released, a native OS X version of Director will hopefully also mean a slew of updated OS X versions of Director created apps for OS X. This will also be very important to the education software market, because Director is the development app of choice in this field, mainly due to rapid development and easy cross platform deployment. Macromedia has been rather silent on the future of Director, but it's such an important tool I doubt it's in danger.

And finally, ProTools. Even if a native version of ProTools and ProTools LE makes the scene by MWSF 2003, adoption of an OS X version will be slow. This is mainly due to the importance of plugins. Even more so than Quark Xpress, ProTools professional users generally employ at least a few plug ins for effects, compression, pitch tuning, etc. Until all these tools are native, users will be hard pressed to upgrade. I don't expect a profesional adopting of a native OS X ProTools for at least 18 months after it's release. This is if the plugin developers take the time to update their plugins for OS X, which many might not do.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 29, 2002)

Quark Xpress is on v5.01. Reputed to have more bugs than the original 5.0 release, which means one of two things: Quark doesn't give a darn, or they really are working hard on the OS X v6.

There has been a rumour that Director MX will arrive before Christmas, but I think MM have a *major* rewrite on their hands there.


----------



## earector (Aug 29, 2002)

I never return to 9. I reinstalled OSX and skipped 9 altogether. And I'm upgrading to 10.2 as I write this. 

My old PM 7200 didn't have anthing I really needed to carry over--I downloaded the printer driver for my laser jet from the HP Website.

Of course, lots of things I try to load freak out and ask for 9. I toss them aside and wait for OSX editions. I'm never going back. If I want to experience 9, I'll hop on my old PM (which I still love, of course).


----------



## RBlake2056 (Sep 4, 2002)

iRez Critter Cam is not listed in the free macam webcam driver however it does have an extensive list of webcam drivers for unsupported cameras

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

Unreal Tourny does work under OS X it is @ pr3 plays really smooth even on my old iBook Se, and fly's on my Powerbook G4 DVI 800.
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12059&db=mac

I have Toast Titanium 5.1.4 and it works wunders under OS X.
http://www.roxio.com/toastosx/faqs.jhtml

As far as your printer goes
http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/printers.html

It is listed under 10.2

My Girlfriend has a Powerbook G3 I am not 100% it has DVD hardware encoding but it works fine although a bit buggy.

Scanner Support is in 10.2

Speed is not even close to a problem under 10.2 (althought it needs a defrag after install)

Palm Desktop has been native for a while
SCSI Support in OS X is going to have a huge overhaul in 10.2.1 due out soon.
Looks like you are SOL on the Cannon BJL3000
Laser Jet 4 & 5 works see printers link above
Real player is native now beta but extremely fast and stable

hmmmmmm greek support
best i could find is........
http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/mybigfatgreekwedding.html
lol
Next weeks number one movie

Why do I still use OS 9 for?

I miss Simple Sound (Anybody have a third party free program?)
I miss Descent 3 (that I have yet to play cause it didn't work on my iBook) yet to try on my TiBook
WYSIWYG web editor for OS X........


Stuff that works that shouldn't........
Webcams
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/
&
http://www.ioxperts.com/

third party wireless cards
http://wirelessdriver.sourceforge.net/

third party upgrade cards
& until recently iDVD worked with third party DVD Burners

Oh and One More Thing
That is right USB Joysticks
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/drivers/gamepadcompanion.html
Sweet Control Panel cost $ but worth it
or the free
http://projectomega.online.fr//cont...n&tp=subcat&PO_php=products_xgamepad.php&tf=N

-----------------------------
MacIIci - Vintage and still mine......come on I still have to use a floppy once a year or three........
iBook SE 466 - sold to an Ex-Windows User (Luke)
PowerMac 4400 ewwwww - sold to a different Ex-Windows User (Scott)
PowerMac G3 266 - sold to a different Ex-Windows user (Ron)
Powerbook G4 DVI 800 - Bought after Ex-Windows User bought his (Tony) and I liked his so I got mine.
O
Scott listed above will more than likely get a new 1 Ghz Powerbook comming out soon..............

Not a bad list of educated users

Girlfriend = Powerbook G3 400
Mom & Dad = iMac Blueberry 266
Grandmother = Performa 550
Girlfriend's friend Julie = iMac 400


----------



## Factor41 (Sep 4, 2002)

Umm, might have missed it if someone else answered already, but in answer to the original question - I have an Epson Stylus Photo 1290 and it works fine under OS X. Sometimes says there is a problem, but if you stop and restart the print queue it seems satisfied.

I'm still running most main apps in OS 9 cos i can't afford upgrades, but at least Bubble Trouble X is here!


----------



## plastic (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Factor41 _
> *Umm, might have missed it if someone else answered already, but in answer to the original question - I have an Epson Stylus Photo 1290 and it works fine under OS X. Sometimes says there is a problem, but if you stop and restart the print queue it seems satisfied.
> 
> I'm still running most main apps in OS 9 cos i can't afford upgrades, but at least Bubble Trouble X is here! *



Though I am using another printer... Fuji-Xerox's Phaer 860N, but I am also having the SAME problem with the print queue thingy. But by printing in FOREGROUND seems to help.


----------



## Factor41 (Sep 12, 2002)

> Though I am using another printer... Fuji-Xerox's Phaer 860N, but I am also having the SAME problem with the print queue thingy. But by printing in FOREGROUND seems to help.



The prob seems to have stopped now I've installed 10.2 for my Stylus 1290. So far, so good anyway.


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 12, 2002)

I too, found that problems with the 1290 have disappeared with the advent of 10.2. 

Still waiting for that driver for the 1520 though...

Waiting...

Still waiting.......

Still waiting, Epson.........

Epson?



hello?


----------



## rb2u (Sep 15, 2002)

SASIxp is the student info system required by our school district. It is preventing everyone from using X!


----------



## thwomp (Sep 18, 2002)

Well in my case, I have three things that return me to 9.

1) My QPS 12x10x32 CDRW.  All signs point to it working, but it just doesn't.  It gets recognized in OSX by System Profiler, but upon the commencement of a burn, my system hangs.  When 10.2.1 comes in the mail, I'll see if a clean install does anything.  Until then, back to 9 to burn. Toast Ti, maybe?

2) Formac TVFM Stereo.  These guys have the worst support ever, IMHO.  Apparently, they're still looking to see if there is interest in an OSX version of the driver.  Given that they still sell the things, and that you won't boot from 9 after January, I think there is interest.

3) Microsloth Office.  I don't have to go back to 9 for this one, but I haven't upgraded yet. I have Abiword working ok, and I'll try OpenOffice at some point, but I really could use some better compatibility with .docs and such since I receive so many of them.  I need to fork out $$$ for the upgrade, and I just don't want to.  They work well enough in classic, but classic is just such a pain... And while I'm complaining about office, why doesn't MS release all their office components for mac? I get Project files and such, and I have to go to a PC.

All in all, OSX has been a tremendous boon to me, especially with networking and xfree86, but maybe it's just time to spend some $$ on new hardware.


----------



## NickBurns (Oct 14, 2002)

> No audio apps work. Propellerheads Reason, and Steinberg Cubase.


 ......



> Scanning - No drivers from UMAX for their scanners


 ......Yeah this apparantly sucks...



> SCSI SCSI SCSI SCSI !!!
> everything sticking out of my Adaptec 2930U SCSI card
> doesn't work - that in includes a yamaha 4x CD-r,
> a Umax 1200 scanner, and an external HD.
> My SCSI zip works fine though....


 .....I winder why i cant get my Zip 250 to be recognised......?????



> My ONLY reason... ProTools... I am still waiting for the OS X version. But the cost of replacing more than $20k worth of plug ins might stop me from moving on to OS X. Unless the plug in companies will give us free upgrades.


........I feel ya bro..



> And finally, ProTools. Even if a native version of ProTools and ProTools LE makes the scene by MWSF 2003, adoption of an OS X version will be slow. This is mainly due to the importance of plugins.


 ..... When it does finally fully cross over, I'm sure it will be worth the wait....


----------



## plastic (Oct 14, 2002)

Sigh...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 5, 2002)

Please take the poll in the OS X SYSTEM/SOFTWARE forum regarding FULL-TIME OS X status... I want Apple to see how many people are still on 9... at this point it's 50/50 but there's way too few votes on the poll so if you wander over there for a click it would be kewlness indeed...


----------



## stizz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bookem _
> *No audio apps work.  Propellerheads Reason, and Steinberg Cubase.
> 
> *



Not entirely true. Although I suffer the similar problems. Reason DOES work in X, however on my 333 g3, it runs a hell of a lot smoother in 9. Peak runs better in 9 than it does in X as well. Also Recycle doesnt work in X yet. Nor the 400lb gorrilla, Digidesign ProTools (although they are announcing Version 6 this Xmas and promise X compatibility).

When jaguar first came out I thought I was free to dump 9 forever, but ironically, I have reverted back to using 9 predominatley due to my softeware needs and the fact that 9 is speedy on my old powerbook. After using X for awile on an older mac, switch back to 9 and be amazed at the speed difference.


----------



## edX (Nov 6, 2002)

please note that this thread was started about a year ago and many of the responses here are no longer valid. anyone who wishes to discuss this subject would be better served by starting a new thread that addresses the current state of compatibities. 

for this reason i am closing this one.


----------

